# Saim Hann Wild Rider Chief Concept



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Hope you all like.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ooh, nice.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Cool! I love Saim Hann, and that's an interesting helmet the guy has on! Here's some rep, I'd love to see some more!


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow!!! Nice concept you got there:biggrin:. He looks very Saim Hann. Are you gonna sculpt him or convert him? Anyways, +rep for all the hard work my friend!!!

Excellent job, I've still been struggling with concept drwaings and watercolors for a while now but getting better:wink:


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. Here's a DE Lord for ya'll.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

wow they are sweet


----------



## MRBON3Z (May 25, 2009)

whao u are so good with colour


----------

